# You Cook needs advice on finding a job.



## Anthony j. DiBernardo (Oct 5, 2017)

I just moved to Pennsylvania about two weeks ago, i stay in Allentown and i am currently not in a kitchen position. I have about two years kitchen experience but have been cooking at home for quite some time. I was in the process of applying to a couple of culinary schools but the more i look into it the more i think its a waste of money for me. I would be very interested in an internship or apprenticeship as there is no better substitute for experience. If anybody has any suggestions or pointers everything would be greatly appreciated. I am only twenty years old and just left my job at a Italian restaurant in Clearwater, Fl. Thank you!


----------



## Dianaleigh88 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello, one thing I can say is all the culinary school students and grads that have worked for me don't know jack. I truly believe that culinary school is only what you put into it. You must have some talent and a lot of passion or you will be wasting your time and money. 

Look up the American Culinary Federation. I did an apprenticeship through them and it was fantastic! 

My other suggestion is to apply to scratch kitchen restaurants in your area. When you get hired make sure you show initiative, and the willingness to learn and be taught. Be a self starter and be very focused on your task at hand, putting out a great product no matter what station they place you in. If you work hard, have drive and passion you can work your way up. I started in a kitchen putting sauces on plates as a teenager and over the years I tried to learn as much as I could. I just opened up my own restaurant four years ago.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

The best advice I can offer is to get up...shower and shave (skip the cologne) dress business casual...clean your nails...then get out and beat the streets.
If you have a beard take time to groom it as well (maybe even cut it back a bit).
Choose a slack time (early afternoon) and visit some places and ask if the chef is available.
Luck...
mimi


----------



## Anthony j. DiBernardo (Oct 5, 2017)

I did exactly that this morning! I printed my resume and hit the streets and after a couple of let downs I found a general manager of a couple of successful restaurants and explained that I cannot afford to go to college at this time but am willing to work and learn anything I can. I am eager to get back in the kitchen and learn everything I can. I have a couple of other places in mind but the gentleman I met today seemed very professional and understanding he stated that their head chef also did not attend college and he is very good at his profession. Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Sansa (Nov 23, 2017)

Oh, I'm so glad for you! How's your current success? I had the same story as some guys here, cooking schools are nice for beginners, however such start in a good restaurant can give much more for your cooking career, especially if there are many really professional and experienced chefs!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Anthony j. DiBernardo how did things turn out? Culinary school has its place but many of the big schools have in my opinion priced themselves out of value. 60K for an associates degree in cooking is a poor investment in my part when you can spend 2 years getting paid to learn the same things.

Although it is way past the time when you posted I would say researching local restaurants that you want to work for and meeting the chef go a long way. Just stop in look smart have a firm handshake and look the chef in the eye. Above all have a humble and appreciative (not entitled like most culinary grads) attitude and you will be surprised how many opportunities open up. This is a great post thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

I hope you find a good job with a mentor. Practical experience is important, however education is equally important. Try to take some classes at your local community collage. Nicko is correct 60K for an associates degree is not sustainable. A friend of mine told me he has had CIA graduates that could cook an some that could not wash dishes. My professor in the first day of a BS four year culinary program told the class that he was not teaching us how to cook, that would be done on the job. He was exposing his students to cooking, kitchen management, the skills that make an individual ready to be a success. At graduation recruiters were offering 45-65 K for training positions.


----------

